# DoMyOwn Turf Box Reviews



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Has anyone used the subscription services (pest, weed, and/or disease) at DoMyOwn? I'm interested to hear what people thought of the delivery, the products, etc. The only cause for concern that I can initially see is that for the weed and disease subscriptions they appear to use granular products, which drives the price up a little.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I used the disease this year, haven't had any issues with outbreaks. I also did 2 propiconazole applications during the summer. I'll probably do it again next year.


----------

